# Ronnie brewer has been traded to grizzlies



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

WojYahooNBA

http://twitter.com/WojYahooNBA



> Ronnie brewer has been traded to grizzlies for a pick, source says.
> 
> This means Memphis is unlikely to pay Rudy Gay this summer.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Was it a future first rounder?


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Ya.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

And then he tears his hammy in the first game.

Poor guy. Get well soon.


----------



## OnkelLars (Jan 16, 2008)

how is he doing in the Grizzlies system? His numbers are way down, is it because of his injury or is he just playing bad?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

OnkelLars said:


> how is he doing in the Grizzlies system? His numbers are way down, is it because of his injury or is he just playing bad?


Just not playing a lot. Still doesn't have his legs under him after the hamstring injury.

Terrible jump shooter but can create a lot of havoc with how active he is on defense.


----------



## OnkelLars (Jan 16, 2008)

hopefully he can help the Grizzlies in the future, I liked him when he was with the Jazz, but I really doubt that he can improve his shot


----------

